# Micro SD card for Asus Transformer?



## mr soft

Quote:


> expandable up to 64GB with an SDXC memory card


It looks like 64gig is your limit on the external side.


----------



## aec

So which of these would work and be more reliable? Why are some dirt cheap even if BNIB?

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=64gb+micro+sd+BRIB&_from=R40&LH_BIN=1&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.X64gb+micro+sd+BNIB&_nkw=64gb+micro+sd+BNIB&_sacat=0


----------



## mr soft

Myself , I´ve used Kingston, Sandisk , and Samsung, all are pretty reliable. Just look for cl 10 (class10)
There are a lot of fake ones about, so if they are extra cheap you should assume they are fake.

Can you buy from amazon or similar , there´s some pretty cheap ones there

http://www.amazon.com/Sony-microSDXC-Class-UHS-1-Memory/dp/B00E1XI94Q/ref=sr_1_8?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1422541287&sr=1-8&keywords=64+gb+micro+sd+card


----------



## Baghi

Sony's memory products are discounted by as much as 69% on Amazon
http://www.androidcentral.com/sonys-memory-products-are-discounted-much-69-amazon?utm_source=ac&utm_medium=dlvrit


----------



## mAs81

The card reader supports the SDXC-Standard, Windows too.
So when there will be cards available with higher capacities than 64 GB , they should all work.
The SDXC-Standard is specified for Card capacities up to 2 TB !
Mine has 32gb too,but also a 500gb HDD on the dock,and I have bought for it a Samsung Evo 64gb micro SD


----------



## nleksan

My current favorite is the Samsung Pro SDXC series, which provide extremely high performance for the price (picked up 13 @ Micro Center, micro-SD, @ $31.99 for 64GB each), every single one exceeds the listed speed specs by at least 8 percent and as much as 30 percent in some cases...

SanDisk cards are always excellent IME, and if you have the cash you can see over 220MB/sec from their flagship, but it was not exactly cheap...


----------



## aec

**** I bought a 64gb because of the first guy who responded. Sandisk for 50bucks from bestbuy, pretty good deal but wish I got the 128gb.

Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## epic1337

samsung EVO uSD 64GB here, its the only U1 available to me so thats the only one i'm familiar with.
good performance for it's price, gave one to my brother who is using it on his T200.


----------



## glussier

I tried my Sandisk 128GB micro sdxc card on my nephew's Asus Transformer tablet, and it works without any issue.


----------



## Shr.Aml

glussier said:


> I tried my Sandisk 128GB micro sdxc card on my nephew's Asus Transformer tablet, and it works without any issue.


Hi there. I have an Asus TP200S, and I wanna buy a micro sd card for it. I, too, was trying to find out if I can buy a 128 GB microsd card instead of a 64. I came accross your comment and was urged to make sure if you tried it on the same device. I would really appreciate it if you could help me out.


----------

